
Fumbi Network? - BoboLord
Hi guys! 
I found this startup which claims they have a secure solution for investing in cryptocurrencies. Have you ever heard about them?<p>Thanks
======
verdverm
Scam, spam, and other shenanigans

~~~
BoboLord
How come?

~~~
BoboLord
Okey, so I checked it for you guys. It's a small startup from slovakia. They
are legit.

------
BoboLord
www.fumbi.network/en

